# Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

>From the Sparrow list;
Looks like that's Peter Senkowsky. He's in Clearlake
and he makes
Raptors these days. He'd also be somebody who would
have a Sparrow
that was never titled or registered.



> --- Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > shred wrote:
> > > I found this Refurbished Raptor 600 Motor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

It is Peter's Controller but it's his friends Sparrow he is selling for him.
He is on his way up to my house here in Oregon to deliver batteries.
Neal



> Rod Hower wrote:
> >
> >>From the Sparrow list;
> > Looks like that's Peter Senkowsky. He's in Clearlake
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

how do the Rapters compair to a Curtis 1231C?


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "shred" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 13, 2008 1:48 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


>
> It is Peter's Controller but it's his friends Sparrow he is selling for 
> him.
> He is on his way up to my house here in Oregon to deliver batteries.
> Neal
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Josh Creel wrote:
> 
> > how do the Rapters compair to a Curtis 1231C?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

It depends. An original 600 may have some issues with
water condensation in cold climates; some of them have
let the smoke out "before their time."
Others are going quite strong.
When Peter rebuilds them, they're more bulletproof,
but the most bulletproof is his 1200A model, as near
as I can figure.
One other thing to consider: This model can be
operated with an inductive throttle (no wearing out
carbon element potbox type); or the conventional
potbox.
peace,




> --- Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > how do the Rapters compair to a Curtis 1231C?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Does he have a website or more info?


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "shred" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 13, 2008 1:48 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


>
> It is Peter's Controller but it's his friends Sparrow he is selling for 
> him.
> He is on his way up to my house here in Oregon to deliver batteries.
> Neal
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Bath" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, February 13, 2008 6:52 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


> It depends. An original 600 may have some issues with
> water condensation in cold climates; some of them have
> let the smoke out "before their time."
> Others are going quite strong.
> When Peter rebuilds them, they're more bulletproof,
> but the most bulletproof is his 1200A model, as near
> as I can figure.
> One other thing to consider: This model can be
> operated with an inductive throttle (no wearing out
> carbon element potbox type); or the conventional
> potbox.
> peace,
>
> Hi EVerybody;

Well, the jury's STILL out on this one. Peter sez that the T Rex one has 
had issues with the Inductive throttle that I have known and loved since Day 
One for me. My Rapture's have done FINE at the 600 amp speed. Have enjoyed 
failureproof operation with the "solenoid" setup, but Peter sez that this 
cold weather issue Dave and I are having isn't that easy a fix, and a true 
"Poybox" may be the reiliability issue? DAMN! A magnetic field rarely wears 
out, and I have always thouight the Inductive Thing was a stroke of genious. 
After going through the potbox opera a few weaks ago on the Sentra, with a 
rebuilt Curtis. Going back to a old potbox setup will be a step down, for 
the Raptures and T Wrecks! But at the downtime rate of late, it has forced 
me to rethink good old contacter controllers, which I coulda fixed MYSELF 
when I was 12 years old!

The New Stuff, which is SO cool, but good thing an electric isn't my 
ONLY car!!Like a computer, the're nice when they work!

YMMV

Bob


> > --- Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> how do the Rapters compair to a Curtis 1231C?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

What is your cold weather problem on the Raptor? Mine has a warm up
period in cold weather, I say it's grumpy on cold mornings. It acts
like it's only seeing about 1/3 of the throttle travel so I can't get
more than about 75A once I'm moving. It'll start working normally in
about a mile. Of course a really cold morning for me in central Texas
is about 35, so if it's the same problem it might last a while longer
in a place with a real winter. Once I warmed the heatsink with a hair
dryer (not the normal power electronics problem!) and I think it
worked normally that day.

Erik

> Message: 29
> Date: Thu, 14 Feb 2008 07:51:06 -0500
> From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; format=flowed; charset="iso-8859-1";
> reply-type=original
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bob Bath" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, February 13, 2008 6:52 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay
>
>
> > It depends. An original 600 may have some issues with
> > water condensation in cold climates; some of them have
> > let the smoke out "before their time."
> > Others are going quite strong.
> > When Peter rebuilds them, they're more bulletproof,
> > but the most bulletproof is his 1200A model, as near
> > as I can figure.
> > One other thing to consider: This model can be
> > operated with an inductive throttle (no wearing out
> > carbon element potbox type); or the conventional
> > potbox.
> > peace,
> >
> > Hi EVerybody;
>
> Well, the jury's STILL out on this one. Peter sez that the T Rex one has
> had issues with the Inductive throttle that I have known and loved since Day
> One for me. My Rapture's have done FINE at the 600 amp speed. Have enjoyed
> failureproof operation with the "solenoid" setup, but Peter sez that this
> cold weather issue Dave and I are having isn't that easy a fix, and a true
> "Poybox" may be the reiliability issue? DAMN! A magnetic field rarely wears
> out, and I have always thouight the Inductive Thing was a stroke of genious.
> After going through the potbox opera a few weaks ago on the Sentra, with a
> rebuilt Curtis. Going back to a old potbox setup will be a step down, for
> the Raptures and T Wrecks! But at the downtime rate of late, it has forced
> me to rethink good old contacter controllers, which I coulda fixed MYSELF
> when I was 12 years old!
>
> The New Stuff, which is SO cool, but good thing an electric isn't my
> ONLY car!!Like a computer, the're nice when they work!
>
> YMMV
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

wHAT ARE YOU RUNNING YOUR RAPTOR IN? WHAT KIND OF VEHICLE?


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Sarah & Erik" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 14, 2008 9:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


> What is your cold weather problem on the Raptor? Mine has a warm up
> period in cold weather, I say it's grumpy on cold mornings. It acts
> like it's only seeing about 1/3 of the throttle travel so I can't get
> more than about 75A once I'm moving. It'll start working normally in
> about a mile. Of course a really cold morning for me in central Texas
> is about 35, so if it's the same problem it might last a while longer
> in a place with a real winter. Once I warmed the heatsink with a hair
> dryer (not the normal power electronics problem!) and I think it
> worked normally that day.
> 
> Erik

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Josh,

Can't speak for Eric but Bob R has a 450amp Raptor in his 89 (?) Jetta. I have 600amp Raptor in a 98 Ford Ranger (actually, it's with Peter right now for troubleshooting and repair).

Dave
www.evalbum.com/1355


----- Original Message ----
From: Josh Creel <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 14, 2008 9:43:15 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay

wHAT ARE YOU RUNNING YOUR RAPTOR IN? WHAT KIND OF VEHICLE?


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Sarah & Erik" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 14, 2008 9:35 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


> What is your cold weather problem on the Raptor? Mine has a warm up
> period in cold weather, I say it's grumpy on cold mornings. It acts
> like it's only seeing about 1/3 of the throttle travel so I can't get
> more than about 75A once I'm moving. It'll start working normally in
> about a mile. Of course a really cold morning for me in central Texas
> is about 35, so if it's the same problem it might last a while longer
> in a place with a real winter. Once I warmed the heatsink with a hair
> dryer (not the normal power electronics problem!) and I think it
> worked normally that day.
> 
> Erik

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Dave,
What kinda range are you getting with the 2200 Batteries? I'm looking 
at using those on my S-10.

Josh and Jenifer

www.jcsevparts.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dave Oliveria" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 14, 2008 4:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Josh (and Jennifer),

I haven't done any real range tests yet to see how far I can get. I did 22 miles in September with a good amount of charge left at the end of the hilly drive. About the time I was getting ready for some distance tests (and just installed the heater and vacuum pump) the controller died on me, dang it! Of course, using the heater or when the weather is cold, the range should be less.

I also wanted to find a little 2000 watt generator as a back-up "fuel can" in case I went too far and couldn't find a place to plug in on the way back home! A friend from church offered his so now I just need my controller back and installed so I can start some distance drives (can't wait!).

How far along are you with your conversion?

Dave

----- Original Message ----
From: Josh Creel <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, February 14, 2008 7:02:35 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay

Dave,
What kinda range are you getting with the 2200 Batteries? I'm looking 
at using those on my S-10.

Josh and Jenifer

www.jcsevparts.com
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

We are working on the rear battery racks (in between working for a living) 
;-(
I have the motor mounts and transmission adapters all fabricated and 
mounted. Still have to do some painting. I've been working on trying to 
get info on types of controllers and chargers to use. I got a good deal on 
some 2/0 welding cable (100') Also have the voltmeter and ammeter/shunt. 
still trying to figure out what type of contactors to use. I have found a 
good deal on Curtis controllers, and also thought about the Kelly, but 
haven't made up my mind yet. At my current rate, it will take me 2 to 3 
more weeks to get ready for the controller and charger. (which It'll take a 
month or 2 to get the $ 8^) basically 50% done only 80% to go!

Josh

there are some pics on our site.

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dave Oliveria" <[email protected]>
>
> How far along are you with your conversion?
>
> Dave

Josh and Jenifer

www.jcsevparts.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Josh Creel wrote:
> 
> > We are working on the rear battery racks (in between working
> > for a living) ;-( I have the motor mounts and transmission
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

In comparing the Raptor controllers to the Curtis 1231C, does the Raptor
make an audible sound at slow speeds?

And when it eventually fails, will the Raptor (like the Curtis) go to the
full on throttle state?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Most controllers seem to fail in a full on mode because the main switching transistors short rather than open. You should have a disconnect method for any type of ev to prevent your motor from spinning out of control and self destructing. Some use a manual cutoff. I use the tyco 2000 amp break contactor you can get from www.evsource.com back by the traction pack. cheap insurance for $100. In addition to being able to shut off all power with the ignition key, it is wired to a relay to keep my vehicle from being started if the power cord is plugged in. Works great in my setup. I don't have to worry about "hokey" pull cables or cutoff methods.

Mark Ward
95 Saab 900SE "Saabrina"
www.saabrina.blogspot.com




> ---- Bruce <[email protected]> wrote:
> > In comparing the Raptor controllers to the Curtis 1231C, does the Raptor
> > make an audible sound at slow speeds?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Mark Ward wrote:
> > Most controllers seem to fail in a full on mode because the main switching transistors short rather than open. You should have a disconnect method for any type of ev to prevent your motor from spinning out of control and self destructing. Some use a manual cutoff. I use the tyco 2000 amp break contactor you can get from www.evsource.com back by the traction pack. cheap insurance for $100. In addition to being able to shut off all power with the ignition key, it is wired to a relay to keep my vehicle from being started if the power cord is plugged in. Works great in my setup. I don't have to worry about "hokey" pull cables or cutoff methods.
> >
> I wouldn't necessarily knock the hokey stuff. A cable that pulls a plug
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

I have a Raptor 600 in a Mazda B2000. I have not had any cold weather 
problems with this controller, even at -25C. Warm weather problems, 
yes. The controller sometimes cuts out unexpectedly in the summer 
when putting out high current. It responds to being shut off and 
restarted. When I say "warm", I'm talking less than +30C, something 
like 80 of your F degrees.

Mike Hoskinson

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> On 15 Feb 2008 at 8:08, Mark Ward wrote:
> 
> > Most controllers seem to fail in a full on mode because the main switching
> > transistors short rather than open.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Totally true with AC. He was referring of course to A Raptor DC controller

Mark Ward




> ---- EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 15 Feb 2008 at 8:08, Mark Ward wrote:
> >
> > > Most controllers seem to fail in a full on mode because the main switching
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> > On 15 Feb 2008 at 8:08, Mark Ward wrote:
> >
> > Most controllers seem to fail in a full on mode because the main switching
> > transistors short rather than open.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Bruce wrote:
> 
> > In comparing the Raptor controllers to the Curtis 1231C, does
> > the Raptor make an audible sound at slow speeds?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

My Raptor is having exactly that problem. It seems to be solved by
turning it off then on again. Today it took a couple times before it
would take over 100 battery amps. I sure hope it isn't failing.



> Sarah & Erik <[email protected]> wrote:
> > What is your cold weather problem on the Raptor? Mine has a warm up
> > period in cold weather, I say it's grumpy on cold mornings. It acts
> > like it's only seeing about 1/3 of the throttle travel so I can't get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Bruce wrote:
> 
> > In comparing the Raptor controllers to the Curtis 1231C, does the
> > Raptor
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*



> Paul Compton wrote:
> > My experience with controllers running on over 144 volt is that very
> > shortly after failing ON, the silicon blows itself to pieces and
> > fails OFF.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

FWIW, my Raptor (gen 1, and a re-built upgraded gen.
2) both failed, at 144, and the silicon was indeed
toast; ie, off, not on failure mode.
Still have the circuit breaker just in case, but
thought I'd add my 2 amperes.



> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Paul Compton wrote:
> > > My experience with controllers running on over 144
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Hello Bob,

I have a DCP 600 with a build date of somewhere around 5/2000. How did 
yours fail? Is there something I need to watch out for or not do?

Peter



> Bob Bath wrote:
> > FWIW, my Raptor (gen 1, and a re-built upgraded gen.
> > 2) both failed, at 144, and the silicon was indeed
> > toast; ie, off, not on failure mode.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Does the Raptor have any potential for more in it's design? Can it be
modified or redesigned to handle a much higher voltage pack or offer
greater amperage output? 3,000 amps and more?

What is likely the theoretical upper limits on controller output? I
imagine at some number we start running into material transmission
limits. If anyone here has ever MIG welded before, you've seen
amperage melt wire(and metal). And that wasn't very much.

Consider the rating of the components used in the Zilla and it's power
output and the components not used and what they are rated at(1200v
stuff). Consider the amount of stuff in it to deliver it's rated
output and how if more of the same was used, how much more could be
output?

It will be really interesting when someone makes a Top Fuel power
level dragster and runs those types of numbers because the batteries
to do so are potentially available now. Just no one has spot welded
together a great enough amount of them yet.

How many motors will it take to run Top Fuel type numbers? Will those
numbers be had using DC motors?

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

We have no idea what killed it 2x, but think it may
have had to do with condensation issues, as I live in
So. OR, and both times it happened as the temps. were
going down. All due respect to Peter; he took care of
me well, and after one year, no probs. with the 1200A
model, knock on wood.
peace,



> --- Peter Eckhoff <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Bob,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

What were your costs?



> Bob Bath wrote:
> > We have no idea what killed it 2x, but think it may
> > have had to do with condensation issues, as I live in
> > So. OR, and both times it happened as the temps. were
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Sent from my iPod



> Bob Bath <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > We have no idea what killed it 2x, but think it may
> > have had to do with condensation issues, as I live in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

I remember reading that Shawn Lawless is building a new dragster with 4
motors each with their own 2000A Zilla, and lithium batteries.
This thing should be crazy fast !

Shawn, can you give us an update on where you stand with this project,
and what kind of quarter mile times you expect.

Thanks;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: Ryan Stotts [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Sunday, February 17, 2008 4:29 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay

Does the Raptor have any potential for more in it's design? Can it be
modified or redesigned to handle a much higher voltage pack or offer
greater amperage output? 3,000 amps and more?

What is likely the theoretical upper limits on controller output? I
imagine at some number we start running into material transmission
limits. If anyone here has ever MIG welded before, you've seen amperage
melt wire(and metal). And that wasn't very much.

Consider the rating of the components used in the Zilla and it's power
output and the components not used and what they are rated at(1200v
stuff). Consider the amount of stuff in it to deliver it's rated output
and how if more of the same was used, how much more could be output?

It will be really interesting when someone makes a Top Fuel power level
dragster and runs those types of numbers because the batteries to do so
are potentially available now. Just no one has spot welded together a
great enough amount of them yet.

How many motors will it take to run Top Fuel type numbers? Will those
numbers be had using DC motors?



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

The original builder (600A models), Damon Crockett,
now of AllTrax, was conservative in his ratings. If
it says it is bulletproof to X volts, that's the way
it is. I would not attempt going _over_ those
ratings, under any circumstances.

The new Raptors (600A rebuilds and new 1200A) are made
by Peter Senkowski, of Myers Motors. If you attempt
higher voltages, etc., I'd ask him first!
peace,


> Does the Raptor have any potential for more in it's
> design? Can it be
> modified or redesigned to handle a much higher
> voltage pack or offer
> greater amperage output? 3,000 amps and more?
> 
> What is likely the theoretical upper limits on
> controller output? I
> imagine at some number we start running into
> material transmission
> limits. If anyone here has ever MIG welded before,
> you've seen amperage
> melt wire(and metal). And that wasn't very much.
> 
> Consider the rating of the components used in the
> Zilla and it's power
> output and the components not used and what they are
> rated at(1200v
> stuff). Consider the amount of stuff in it to
> deliver it's rated output
> and how if more of the same was used, how much more
> could be output?
> 
> It will be really interesting when someone makes a
> Top Fuel power level
> dragster and runs those types of numbers because the
> batteries to do so
> are potentially available now. Just no one has spot
> welded together a
> great enough amount of them yet.
> 
> How many motors will it take to run Top Fuel type
> numbers? Will those
> numbers be had using DC motors?
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


Thinking about converting a gen. 5 ('92-95) Honda Civic? My $23 "CivicWithACord" DVD (57 mins.) shows ins and outs you'll encounter, featuring a sedan; a del Sol, and a hatchback, each running 144V/18 batteries. It focuses on component/instrumentation/battery placement and other considerations. For more info, http://home.budget.net/~bbath/CivicWithACord.html
____ 
__/__|__\__ 
=D-------/ - - \ 
'O'-----'O'-'
Would you still drive your car if the tailpipe came out of the steering wheel?


____________________________________________________________________________________
Never miss a thing. Make Yahoo your home page. 
http://www.yahoo.com/r/hs

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Another new Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270212046993&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:MOTORS:1123



> shred wrote:
> >
> > I found this Refurbished Raptor 600 Motor Controller on Ebay. Someone was
> > asking yesterday about one.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay*

Another new Raptor 600 DC Motor Controller on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270212046993&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:MOTORS:1123



> shred wrote:
> >
> > I found this Refurbished Raptor 600 Motor Controller on Ebay. Someone was
> > asking yesterday about one.
> ...


----------

